

Is It Better to Bike or Run? - gjenkin
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/08/29/ask-well-is-it-better-to-bike-or-run/

======
ferno
Although they both improve your aerobic fitness, running does so to a much
greater extent than cycling. I cycle a fair amount, and no matter how much I
push in terms of speed, cycling doesn't really get me panting.

On the other hand, running for 40 seconds gets me huffing and puffing like a
70yr old 2-pack/day smoker. Is it just me, or is running much more aerobically
intense than cycling? Yes, the post states you burn more calories running, but
it appears it also has a dramatically larger aerobic benefit. Or so my
experience tells me.

------
ZeroGravitas
Yes!

